# Anyone any experience of www.kumon.com for children?



## Jackie D (7 Oct 2008)

Anyone any experience of  for children? I heard its €80pm.

Mod Edit: From wiki 
Kumon method - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> History
> 
> It all started in 1954, when Toru Kumon, a Japanese Mathematics teacher, began to teach his eldest son due to problems in Mathematics in his school. He developed this method called the Kumon Method. His method was regarded very successful that his son is able to do calculus by the end of grade six. So a few years later, he started Kumon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swallows (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*

Hello Jackie D, yes I have experience of Kumon. What is it that you want to know? and why do you want it for your children ?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*

Seems to be _US/Canada _only. What relevance is it to here in _Ireland_?


----------



## Diziet (7 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*



ClubMan said:


> Seems to be _US/Canada _only. What relevance is it to here in _Ireland_?



I understand here are Kumon classes here. They are also available in the UK, and quite popular.

FWIW, I have a friend who is a Kumon instructor and I had a look at the class materials, which seem well structured and very thorough in covering the topics. (I did teach Maths a lifetime ago)

No other experience of it, none of my kids took Kumon classes.


----------



## Jackie D (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*

Thanks guys,

Was enquiring as a friend of mine says it is a revolution in teaching kids maths and english. I believe it increases their IQ substantially. Is €80pm good value?

Hi Swallows, what is your overview of Kumon? Is it just for learning difficulties or is it recommended for all? Also, what advantage has it got over private home grinds?

Thank you


----------



## Diziet (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*



Jackie D said:


> I believe it increases their IQ substantially.



Of course it doesn't increase their IQ, why should it? Besides, there are all sorts of questions about how relevant IQ measurement is. But it should improve their maths skills, which is a good thing.


----------



## car (8 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*

Intelligence (can be) defined as the capacity for knowledge and understanding.  So while synapses can be flexed and grown if exercised with the right method, IQ levels would only be an indicator of what someone can fit in their brain, they dont indicate whats in there. So as _Diziet_ says above, I cant see how levels can be raised, only maximised.   

got the above from chomskys behavioural psychology writings on intelligence, if someone else has other ideas, Id be interested to read.

edit:  Just thought of something else, our 5 year old started school this year, in a preschool meeting her teacher asked us to stop trying to teach her to write as parents methods generally conflicted with the schools method of using [broken link removed] and the teacher would essentially have to unlearn the child to get their methods across.  Id advise consulting with your childs teachers before employing other methods for above reasons.


----------



## Swallows (9 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*

Hi Jackie D, I wouldn't waste your money on them. My two nieces had Kumon for two years ( in London ) It caused a lot of problems at home because this has to be done every day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks of the year. the children were stressed out every day because as well as school work this had to be done.

It is the same as what they are already doing at school for their age group.They came here to me for the summer holidays and in a bag was the supply of work for each day. I had to get this work on the table for both of them and by the end of the holiday I felt like burning the lot.
The children weren't behind at school so I dont know why they had to do this. I got no satisfactory explanation from the parent.

It is not fair on the child to do this and there has to be some other way. I would question whether this is a good idea.


----------



## Jackie D (10 Oct 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*

Cheers guys.. It seems to get good and bad reports.. I think maybe in other countries where people are 24/7 this might work but Irish kids..maybe not..
However, I did hear it is very successful in Dublin somewhere..


----------



## z109 (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Kumon experiences*



car said:


> edit:  Just thought of something else, our 5 year old started school this year, in a preschool meeting her teacher asked us to stop trying to teach her to write as parents methods generally conflicted with the schools method of using [broken link removed] and the teacher would essentially have to unlearn the child to get their methods across.  Id advise consulting with your childs teachers before employing other methods for above reasons.


 Demarcation, dontcha love it! My daughter could both read and write before primary school - we couldn't stop her! Anyway, she's had no problem with doing it all again the school way and her writing has come on leaps and bounds in terms of neatness. I wouldn't worry - if your child wants to learn (like they keep asking you to write out words or spell them out so they can copy them), I wouldn't restrict them. Mind you, the school has been very supportive - one less to have to intensively coach. 

My niece who is in England was being taught with jolly phonics and she hated them - thought they were silly. She fell way behind as she refused to participate, so my sister taught her the old fashioned way (letter sounds, letter groups, word recognition etc.) and she's back on track and thankfully beyond the jolly stuff. So it's not at all clear to me that one size of anything fits learning.


----------

